# I made a hole in one!!!



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Today I made a hole in one while golfing!!! It was only an 80 yard hole, but there is still a very small chance of this happening. Now I get my name on a plaque at Wee links (the golf course) and in the newspaper. My freind was there to see it also!!!!:king:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL, congrats!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats, I made a hole in one at the mini putt course once.  It was a rough one to. Par 3 LOL. 

Really though keep that up and you can give tiger a run for the money. Sometimes courses will even give away cars for things like that during some turnaments. You would be all set for when you are ready to drive in a few years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Or you can give me the car that you win since I'll be able to drive it next year. LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome! Yeah, keep it up and make lots of money! We're currently training my two year old to be a pro..........so be ready to go up against him someday!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> Awesome! Yeah, keep it up and make lots of money! We're currently training my two year old to be a pro..........so be ready to go up against him someday!



Yeah its good to have him start young. Tiger Woods started when he was younger than that!!


----------

